# Suxxes Wobbler



## aircut (21. März 2009)

Hallo 

Bei uns hat vor kurzem ein neuer Fishermens Partner Shop aufgemacht.

Dort wolte ich mir ein paar Wobbler kaufen. Nun hatte der aber eine große auswahl an Suxxes Wobbler. Ich glaube Suxxes ist eine Eigenmarke von FP!
Weil sie noch mehr von Suxxes haben!

Die Wobbler von Suxxes kosten 6€!

Wer fscht diese Wobbler bzw. kann mir sie weiter empfehlen?

Über eure Beiträge freue ich mich jetzt schon.


----------



## maesox (21. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

Frag mal @Veit  :m


----------



## grintz (21. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

Die Fängigkeit und der Preis interessieren mich auch ! Kennt jemand einen Online-Shop für die Wobbel, hab beim googeln nichts gefunden !

Grüße


----------



## zokky (21. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

Die gibts nur im Fishermens Partner Shop. Musst selber hinfahren, haben keinen Versand.


----------



## schrauber78 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2420858&postcount=35

ich bin so frei und kopier dir mal veits meinung zu den teilen hier rein


----------



## aircut (21. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

Danke @ all


----------



## Veit (21. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

Schraubers Posting von meinem Posting, hat sicher schon viel gesagt. 
Ich kann die Teile sehr empfehlen. Werde mir demnächst auch mal wieder einen Schwung von diesen Wobblern besorgen. Habe auch schon mit anderen, als den genannten Modellen geangelt und meist auch gefangen, da ich aber nur die namentlich erwähnten Produkte richtig intensiv gefischt habe, seien die dir zunächst mal wärmsten empfohlen. 
Beim "Tango" musst du unbedingt größere Drillinge dranmachen. Er hatte bei mir letztes Jahr schon die Bezeichnung "fischfreundlichster Wobbler der Welt" weg, weil mir mit den zwar recht scharfen, aber zu kleinen Orginaldrillingen, etliche gute Fische im Drill verloren gingen. Nach einem Tausch gegen größere war das Problem allerdings erledigt.


----------



## flexmaster (21. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

ich versuch auch seit längeren an die Wobbler ranzukommen.

Sind in Bietigheim im FP leider immer noch nicht vorrätig!!


----------



## Svenno 02 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*



aircut schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Bei uns hat vor kurzem ein neuer Fishermens Partner Shop aufgemacht.
> 
> ...



ich kann dir die Wobbler auch nur ans Herz legen, die laufen einfach spitze , egal welche Größe oder Modell:vik:

Habe mit denen letzte Saison mehr Räube rgefangen als mit anderen Wobblern , vor allem zum Twitchen spielen die meisten ihre Stärke aus!:m

Also echt geile Teile!


----------



## aircut (21. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

Ich werd mir jetzt einfach einen kleinen Wobbler zum Forellenangeln von Suxxes kaufen.

Werde dann am 19.4 berichten.

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich wegen Forellenwobbler von Suxxes?


----------



## Sicmatron (21. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

Ihr meint mit den Suxxes Wobblern die Weichplastikwobbler oder?
Hab hier auch zwei stück und sehen auf jedenfall schön aus und günstig sind die ja auch!


----------



## Svenno 02 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*



Sicmatron schrieb:


> Ihr meint mit den Suxxes Wobblern die Weichplastikwobbler oder?
> Hab hier auch zwei stück und sehen auf jedenfall schön aus und günstig sind die ja auch!



Neene auch die nomalen Wobbler!


----------



## Screwi (22. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich die Suxxes Wobbler im Netz bestellen kann.
Irgendwie finde ich nicht gescheites. Danke


----------



## Hechters (22. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

also...
hier bei uns in Düsseldorf oder auch in Köln (Dellbrück) bei *FP* hängen die Teile auf ca. 2qm aus. Sind noch nicht einmal sooo Teuer. Im Netz hab ich allerdings auch keine gefunden...

_VG Hechters_


----------



## Barsch06 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

Hi

mußte feststellen das einige Sussex Wobbler, verdammt große Ähnlichkeit mit Illex /Jackall haben, die werden doch nicht aus der selben Schmiede kommen |kopfkrat, mein Händler hatte da so ein schmunzeln,bei der Frage.


----------



## aircut (22. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*



Barsch06 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> mußte feststellen das einige Sussex Wobbler, verdammt große Ähnlichkeit mit Illex /Jackall haben, die werden doch nicht aus der selben Schmiede kommen |kopfkrat, mein Händler hatte da so ein schmunzeln,bei der Frage.


 
möglich ist alles


----------



## Ederseeangler (22. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

Und wenn die billiger als die "original" Illex-Köder sind, aber genauso fängig sind, dann ätte doch auch keiner was dagegen, oder??
Ich muss mir auch noch dringend einen Schwung Wobbler zulegen, und die Suxxes sehen gut aus,und hoffentlich fangen sie auch so gut 
lg Tobi


----------



## maxe-hh (22. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

lohnt das auch wegen anderen dingen bei fishermans-partner mal reinzuschauen oder ist der laden sonst nich so dolle im bezug auf preis-leistung?
in hamburch gibts ja kein und ma eben 150km autofahren für 5-6 wobbler lohnt ja auch nich grad. hört sich ja aber vielversprechend an hier


----------



## aircut (22. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*



enorm schrieb:


> lohnt das auch wegen anderen dingen bei fishermans-partner mal reinzuschauen oder ist der laden sonst nich so dolle im bezug auf preis-leistung?
> in hamburch gibts ja kein und ma eben 150km autofahren für 5-6 wobbler lohnt ja auch nich grad. hört sich ja aber vielversprechend an hier


 
Also ich finde FP hat eine breit gefächerte Auswahl an Angelgeräten bzw Angelzubehör.

Ab und zu sind da richtige Schnäppchen dabei.

Wie zum Beispiel:
Daiwa Infinity Q Spinnrute 2.70 M 20-60 gr Wurfgewicht statt 269 €
99 € !!! #6


----------



## grintz (22. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

Gibts denn üüüüberhaupt keine Möglichkeit die Wobbel online zu ordern, oder wenigstens mal anzusehen ?
Hab irgendwie noch nix gefunden.... 

Grüße


----------



## aliencook (22. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

Garantiert kommen die nicht aus der selben schmiede.


----------



## maxe-hh (22. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

@ aircut

lohnt also da ma hinzufahren.
gut, gut. danke für die info.


----------



## skatefreak (22. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

@grintz: ich weiß, dass ich irgendwann mal im internet einen katalog von fishermans partner angeguckt habe, wo ich die suxxes wobbler auch gesehen habe. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr wo. Habe eben mal geguckt aber nichts mehr gefunden. Such du doch einfach nochmal.

Mfg Daniel


----------



## aircut (22. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*



skatefreak schrieb:


> @grintz: ich weiß, dass ich irgendwann mal im internet einen katalog von fishermans partner angeguckt habe, wo ich die suxxes wobbler auch gesehen habe. Ich weiß nur nicht mehr wo. Habe eben mal geguckt aber nichts mehr gefunden. Such du doch einfach nochmal.
> 
> Mfg Daniel


 

Also ich hab auch schon gegooglet und hab leider nichts gefunden.

Nicht mal die Website der Firma Suxxes.


----------



## Aalround-Spinner (22. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*



			
				aircut schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab auch schon gegooglet und hab leider nichts gefunden.
> 
> Nicht mal die Website der Firma Suxxes.


 
Das ist ja auch ne Hausmarke von FP. Die lassen dann eben die Illex, Lucky Craft & Co. Köder anders verpacken, damit der Endverbraucher nicht für einen überflüssigen Markennamen abgezockt wird. Siehe Aldi & Co...


----------



## drehteufel (22. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*



Aalround-Spinner schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch ne Hausmarke von FP. Die lassen dann eben die Illex, Lucky Craft & Co. Köder anders verpacken, damit der Endverbraucher nicht für einen überflüssigen Markennamen abgezockt wird. Siehe Aldi & Co...


 
Ich bezweifle sehr stark, dass das bei Megabass oder Jackall oder sonstwo gefertigte Köder sind. Wenn man genau hinsieht, stellt man deutliche Unterschiede fest. Bei den Japanern kann man schon fast von Kunstwerken sprechen, so detailgenau sind die gearbeitet. Ich stand vor den Suxxes-Wobblern und habe sie nicht mitgenommen.
In meinen Augen sind die Dinger billige Kopien der Originale, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wenn sie fangen, ist's okay, ich für meinen Teil zahle aber lieber 10 oder 12 Euro für einen Lucky Craft Pointer oder einen Squirrel und weiß, dass ich mit dem garantiert funktionierenden Original fische. Vielleicht ist das auch ein bisschen Spinnerei, was solls. Ich vertraue den Teilen einfach mehr, wenn sie aus gutem Hause sind.
15 oder 20 Euro würde ich allerdings auch nicht bereit sein, dafür auszugeben...
Aber zum Glück gibts ja ebay und Co.
Vielleicht kann mich Veit irgendwann vom Gegenteil überzeugen, dann verkaufe ich meinen gesamten Lucky, MB und Illex-Bestand und fische die Suxxes-Wobbler.


----------



## Gorcky (23. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

Ist das hier nicht z.B. einer??

http://img112.*ih.us/img112/3603/illeximitatzw9.jpg

Hab den bei Google gefunden und weiß gar nicht, ob der das sein könnte,oder nicht!!??|supergri


----------



## Veit (23. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

@ gorcky: Jepp das ist einer!


----------



## Svenno 02 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

@Gorcky

Jep das ist ein Diving Killer, gibts in 2 oder 3 verschiedenen Farben meine ich und taucht auf 2-3 m

LG Svenno


----------



## Gorcky (23. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

Danke @ Veit & Svenno!!:m

Aber ich muss ja schon sagen, wenn man sich den so ansieht, dann ist definitv auch eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit zum Arnaud zu erkennen, find ich!!|kopfkrat

Gehen die auch wurfmäßig genauso auf die Reise, wie die anderen teureren Schwestern und Brüder (sprich: Tungsten-Kugeln inside??)?? Weiß das jemand?? #c


----------



## zokky (23. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*



aircut schrieb:


> Also ich finde FP hat eine breit gefächerte Auswahl an Angelgeräten bzw Angelzubehör.
> 
> Ab und zu sind da richtige Schnäppchen dabei.
> 
> ...


 
Die Preise gelten aber nur an den 3 Aktionstagen beim Fishermans Frühlingsfest welches zB. in München schon vorbei ist.


----------



## Svenno 02 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*



zokky schrieb:


> Die Preise gelten aber nur an den 3 Aktionstagen beim Fishermans Frühlingsfest welches zB. in München schon vorbei ist.



Und bei unserem FP gibt es dieses Angebot noch nicht einmal


----------



## maxe-hh (23. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

gut, es bezog sich ja auf meine frage ob sich das vorbeischauen lohnt. worauf er dieses angebopt eben niederschrieb. 
ist es denn sonst nen guter laden oder eher 0815?


----------



## zokky (23. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

Das Angebot an Waren ist je nach größe des Lades schon gut- die Preise eher durchschnittlich. Gibt natürlich einiges im WWW günstiger.


----------



## Svenno 02 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*



enorm schrieb:


> gut, es bezog sich ja auf meine frage ob sich das vorbeischauen lohnt. worauf er dieses angebopt eben niederschrieb.
> ist es denn sonst nen guter laden oder eher 0815?



Also falls du vor hast nach Lübeck zuf ahren, kann ich dir sagen, dass er schon Potenzial hat und nein kein 0815 Laden#h

Viele Kunstköder bei ihm sind genauso billig/teuer wie im Internet oder sogar noch günstiger!
Außerdem ist bald eine Woche lang Frühlingsfest mit noch besseren Angeboten

LG Svenno|supergri#h


----------



## Veit (23. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

@ Gorcky: Meiner meinung nach ein ist das ein "Bandit". Ja, er lässt sich sehr gut werfen und war bei mir auch der fängigste aus der Suxxes-Familie.


----------



## maxe-hh (23. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

@svenno02
wann ist denn das frühlingsfest?#c


----------



## Svenno 02 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*



enorm schrieb:


> @svenno02
> wann ist denn das frühlingsfest?#c



In der ersten Aprilwoche.

Der Flyer kommt noch! Dann sage ich dir Bescheid!


----------



## maxe-hh (23. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

super! wäre nett wenn du  mir das per pn dann nochma sagst #g 

oder sooo dick das hier reinschreibst das man es nich überlesen kann.


----------



## Svenno 02 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*



enorm schrieb:


> super! wäre nett wenn du  mir das per pn dann nochma sagst #g
> 
> oder sooo dick das hier reinschreibst das man es nich überlesen kann.



geht klar!#h

Ach ja könnte aber auhc sein, dass FP Lübeck das noch hier im AB erwähnt in einem Trööt aber sicherhaltshalber sage ich es dir dann auch noch

LG Svenno


----------



## maxe-hh (23. März 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

cool. dann fahr ich da ma hin. |supergri


----------



## aircut (6. April 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

Also ich war gestern beim Verkaufsoffenenem Sonntag bei Fishermann´s Friend´s in Wertheim - Urphar, und hab mal nach Suxxes Wobbler geschaut. Leider haben die keinen Suxxes Bandit.
Nur so Frezzi Driver oder so.

Hat jemand mit anderen Suxxes Wobbler speziell für Forellen auser dem Bandit Erfahrungen sammeln können?


----------



## aircut (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

Oder auch für Hecht und Zander bzw. Rapfen?


----------



## Stachelritter86 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

Veit fischt meines Wissens viel mit den Suxxes-Wobblern und kann sich über Fänge nicht beklagen. Vielleicht schreibst du ihn mal an...

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## aircut (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*



Stachelritter86 schrieb:


> Veit fischt meines Wissens viel mit den Suxxes-Wobblern und kann sich über Fänge nicht beklagen. Vielleicht schreibst du ihn mal an...
> 
> beste Grüße
> Markus



Hab ich schon er hat mit ja zu dem Suxxes Bandit geraten, aber mein Händler führt den Bandit nicht !


----------



## Veit (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

@ aircut: Auf den Tango und Deep Crank konnte ich schon schöne Hechte fangen, allerdings verlangen die Teile auch nach einem speziellen Einsatzgebiet. Im stark Strömenden Wasser hinter Wehren funktionieren sie gut, sonst eher garnicht. Kommt also darauf an, wo du damit angeln willst. 
Der V-Man ist für Hecht im See nicht schlecht.
Zu Forellenködern kann ich nix sagen, weils hier keine Forellen gibt.


----------



## k1ng (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

Also im fisherman's Partner in Speyer, nähe Mannheim gibt es alles.
Ich habe mir dank Veit auch den Bandit gekauft


----------



## Veit (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

In Leipzig waren vielen Modelle bei meinem letzten Besuch (30.April) ausverkauft, mir wurde aber gesagt, dass bald nachschub kommt.


----------



## aircut (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

Ja eigentlich brauche ich Wobbler zum Rapfenangeln im Main..also mit Strömung aber nicht so stark.#6


----------



## Balzaa (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

servs,
kenn zwar den suxxes nich.. aber das bild auf seite 2 sieht dem hier ziemlich ähnlich..

http://www.angelsport-schirmer.info...41742&osCsid=79b9390dc686ea7c36bb6becbd242de8

hab mir den letztes jahr gekauft, aber leider erst einmal kurz getestet.. 
der wobbler ist sinkend und macht ma richtig aktion.. rasselt wie sau.. 
und ich glaub ich hab noch an keinem köder so scharfe drillinge gehabt..|bigeyes
der wird in 8 tagen ausgiebig gestestet.. dann is endlich wieder raubfischsaison#6
denk ma grad auf rapfen müsste der gut gehen..

grüße


----------



## FP|FloSch (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

SUXXES hat jetzt eine Website mit Online-Katalog. http://www.suxxes-fishing.eu

Grüße
Florian


----------



## Svenno 02 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

Sieht gut aus, aber die haben die meisten Sachen ja eher nachgemacht, 
von Cormoran, Illex, DAM ...etc, abet gut, ich habe auch einen Wobbler,
der bei mir alles fängt


----------



## Knigge007 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

Hi,

wollt mal fragen ob schonmal jemand mit den ECOGEAR Wobblern,Popper und Co gefischt hat?

Habe mir gestern auf der Messe den Premium Popper P60 irgendwas gekauft,der soll ja ne Riesen Fontäne Wasser vor sich herschieben wenn man Ihn dementsprechend zupft,Owner Haken und Rasseln hat er auch.

Wollt erst einen von Illex nehmen,aber der war mit 17€ 4€ teurer und der Verkäufer meinte die ECOGEAR stehen Illex in nichts nach.

Kanns sein das die erst kürzlich in Deutschland erhältlich sind,weil man so gut wie in keinem Forum etwas über diese Wobbler liest,und gesehen hab ich se bisher auch nur bei Camotackle...


----------



## TJ. (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

Ich weis nicht also bei den Preisen der suxxes wobbler sind die für mich nicht wirklich eine alternativ gerade in dem preissegment gibt es einige gute wobbler.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Svenno 02 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*

@Knigge

Ich glaube du hast dich im Trööt vertan, Ecogear ist nicht gleich Suxxes

Aber das stimmt von den Wobblern von Ecogear sehe ich auch nur etwas bei Camo-tackle,sollen aber top sein, meint mein Vereinskollege, mal ausprobieren


----------



## Knigge007 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Suxxes Wobbler*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> @Knigge
> 
> Ich glaube du hast dich im Trööt vertan, Ecogear ist nicht gleich Suxxes
> 
> Aber das stimmt von den Wobblern von Ecogear sehe ich auch nur etwas bei Camo-tackle,sollen aber top sein, meint mein Vereinskollege, mal ausprobieren



Nö,ich wollt deshalb keinen neuen aufmachen,und dachte da hier zwar über einen andere Marke gelabert wird,frag ich mal nach...

Jetzt fisch ich mal mit meinem Ecogear Popper und wenn der wirklich das verspricht was alle so erzählen,werd ich au jeden Fall weitere KuKös der Firma testen,bei Camo muss ich bis spätestens April sowieso mal paar Hände voll Gufis und Co bestellen,dann nehm ich noch 1-2 Ecogear Wobbler mit


----------

